# How long can tarentula slings survive in a delivery?



## forfun (Jun 7, 2017)

Hey guys!

I did a order on my first two spiders. I choose two versicolor slings which i did a order from a well known site from UK (I live in Sweden) i did the order right but the guy who sent it typed my last name wrong with just one letter so im abit worried that i will not be able to pick it up because here in Sweden they have become VERY strict that the name on the package and your ID match each other.  In worst case scenario i wont be able to pick my order up and will be sent back to the seller.. 

How long can slings survive in these parcels?

Im still waiting for the delivery it was sent this monday


----------



## Ghost56 (Jun 7, 2017)

forfun said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I did a order on my first two spiders. I choose two versicolor slings which i did a order from a well known site from UK (I live in Sweden) i did the order right but the guy who sent it typed my last name wrong with just one letter so im abit worried that i will not be able to pick it up because here in Sweden they have become VERY strict that the name on the package and your ID match each other.  In worst case scenario i wont be able to pick my order up and will be sent back to the seller..
> 
> ...


If they're packaged well, and the weather isn't bad. I'd say they should be alright for a week at least. Worst case scenario though, I'd think you could have the seller contact the post office, so they could resolve the name issue.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Python (Jun 7, 2017)

I had a package go missing for 2 weeks once and everything survived but one. If I remember correctly it was in summer and it was going from Alabama to Texas which is to say it was going from hot to super hot. I was actually surprised that any of them made it alive all things considered. Temps here in summer can reach over 100f (38c) for extended periods and Texas can easily beat that. Typically we are in the high 90's for most of the summer though. 2 weeks in that kind of heat will kill most things but they probably spent most of their time in climate controlled buildings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## forfun (Jun 7, 2017)

Ghost56 said:


> If they're packaged well, and the weather isn't bad. I'd say they should be alright for a week at least. Worst case scenario though, I'd think you could have the seller contact the post office, so they could resolve the name issue.


Thanks for that info im gonna tell the seller that if the worst scenario happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## forfun (Jun 7, 2017)

Python said:


> I had a package go missing for 2 weeks once and everything survived but one. If I remember correctly it was in summer and it was going from Alabama to Texas which is to say it was going from hot to super hot. I was actually surprised that any of them made it alive all things considered. Temps here in summer can reach over 100f (38c) for extended periods and Texas can easily beat that. Typically we are in the high 90's for most of the summer though. 2 weeks in that kind of heat will kill most things but they probably spent most of their time in climate controlled buildings.


That's good to hear! Hopefully they survive  

I come back when i know more how it went


----------



## Python (Jun 7, 2017)

Good luck. I think things will be just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reest (Jun 7, 2017)

I live in Sweden as well, since you have the proof of order/kontoutdrag of the purchase you should be able to pick it up. They probably won't even notice tbh.
Nice to see others from Sweden posting here, are you the same guy who posted on Terrariedjur.se a while ago?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## forfun (Jun 7, 2017)

Reest said:


> I live in Sweden as well, since you have the proof of order/kontoutdrag of the purchase you should be able to pick it up. They probably won't even notice tbh.
> Nice to see others from Sweden posting here, are you the same guy who posted on Terrariedjur.se a while ago?


Hej! Yes it's prob me from terrariedjur.se, haha.  Yeah they will most likely not notice since its the next to last letter that are wrong. 

Thanks for for the comments guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kelly Fornez (Jun 8, 2017)

With good packaging I'd say almost 2 weeks I've heard of Ts coming from over seas taking longer then 10 days and all the slings usually arrive okay. I always ship for 1st or second day though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trenor (Jun 8, 2017)

1 min - weeks. 

It really just depends on a lot of factors from packing to temp to how the shipper handles the package etc. Well packaged Ts in good weather not getting left in hot/cold shipping trucks should be fine for at least a week but most of those things are not in your control.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## forfun (Jun 9, 2017)

Trenor said:


> 1 min - weeks.
> 
> It really just depends on a lot of factors from packing to temp to how the shipper handles the package etc. Well packaged Ts in good weather not getting left in hot/cold shipping trucks should be fine for at least a week but most of those things are not in your control.


1 min - weeks. What do u mean by that?
Our delivery company said it would arrive today but it didnt arrive and they dont work on weekends. Hopefully i get them on monday and they are still alive :/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 9, 2017)

Good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mack1855 (Jun 9, 2017)

What Trenor means is ,a sling can die within a minute of being put in a shipping vial,or survive several weeks.
Then he explained why.
I'm betting you slings will fine till Monday.Ive had slings arrive just fine after 5 days and that was in winter.


----------



## forfun (Jun 12, 2017)

ShyDragoness said:


> Good luck!


Thanks


----------



## forfun (Jun 12, 2017)

mack1855 said:


> What Trenor means is ,a sling can die within a minute of being put in a shipping vial,or survive several weeks.
> Then he explained why.
> I'm betting you slings will fine till Monday.Ive had slings arrive just fine after 5 days and that was in winter.


Oh okay thanks !


----------



## mack1855 (Jun 14, 2017)

So..any word on the slings.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## forfun (Jun 14, 2017)

mack1855 said:


> So..any word on the slings.


I got my two slings yesterday and both are alive! I'm happy that they arrived alive. They  are now settlling in there new enscloures

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 1


----------



## mack1855 (Jun 14, 2017)

That's awesome.enjoy them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johnny quango (Jun 14, 2017)

forfun said:


> I got my two slings yesterday and both are alive! I'm happy that they arrived alive. They  are now settlling in there new enscloures


That's great to hear

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## mconnachan (Jun 14, 2017)

Great news!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShyDragoness (Jun 14, 2017)

Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## forfun (Jun 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your time! I wanna update that my versicolors+ peru purple are doing great! Also got a new deliviery, a p.irminia sling (2cm Ish). I know its not a "noobie" spider but i didn't care  because they look amazing when adults. The little guy is lightning fast and is hiding under his cork bark 99% of the time i would say im lucky if i even see the spiders legs,lol.  The p.irminia sling has the best appetite of them all! First two days it ate 2x maggots same size or bigger as him/her, lol!  but just one avics have been eating so far rest has refused food.


----------

